# Oven or no Oven



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Paint people,

What is the benefit of a paint oven?

Could / should you do a complete respray of a car without one?

Do you need to de-nib,flat back more without an oven (thinking ventillation / filtering?)

Would you use a painter who didn't have access to an oven?

we are talking modern base and clear here, hopefully ceramic based.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

organisys said:


> Paint people,
> 
> What is the benefit of a paint oven?
> 
> ...


A paint oven would harden the respray job without it the paint would crack in places under the sunlight, my car had a bad respray on the bonnet because they didn't use a oven, I wouldn't risk it with a painter who doesn't have an oven I could be wrong about this but I would wait for other members to reply to you.


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Totally wrong. All an oven does is speed the cure process up. Some paints need to be baked to cure, but they are not any better performing paints than ones that don't need to be baked. Just quicker.

Not having an oven is a sign of a cheap place IMO. In winter time you need a warm and dry place to spray, otherwise it means using fast hardeners which aren't as good for the final finish and longeivity as slower hardeners.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

rich9 said:


> Totally wrong. All an oven does is speed the cure process up. Some paints need to be baked to cure, but they are not any better performing paints than ones that don't need to be baked. Just quicker.
> 
> Not having an oven is a sign of a cheap place IMO. In winter time you need a warm and dry place to spray, otherwise it means using fast hardeners which aren't as good for the final finish and longeivity as slower hardeners.


yeah what he said

2k paints will dry okay in your driveway as its a chemical reaction that cures it ,but id expect any half decent place to have thier own oven


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

rich9 said:


> Totally wrong. All an oven does is speed the cure process up. Some paints need to be baked to cure, but they are not any better performing paints than ones that don't need to be baked. Just quicker.
> 
> Not having an oven is a sign of a cheap place IMO. In winter time you need a warm and dry place to spray, otherwise it means using fast hardeners which aren't as good for the final finish and longeivity as slower hardeners.


NOT TOTAL WRONG

1. Oven bake respraying is the best way to spray a car in order to acieve the best results.

2. The oven bake system allows the paint to be sprayed in a dust free environment and the temperature of the oven while being in use allows paint to dry instantly avoiding any drips which can occur when multicoats of paint is being applied

3. There is also a filteration system incorporated in the manufacture of the oven that eliminates the possibility of dust settling on the paintwork before it dries.

4. Baking creates a hard compound of the paint and makes it more durable and resistant to scratching. It also gives a glossy enamel finish that delivers a mirror effect.

5. Unlike most car sprayers that use open air spray spaces or corrugated zinc spray spaces where cars being sprayed are subjected to dusty and humid environments, the oven bake system delivers the best qaulity finish.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I heard water based paints need an over whereas solvent based don't. Could be wrong but the body shop guy told me last month.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Flakey said:


> I heard water based paints need an over whereas solvent based don't. Could be wrong but the body shop guy told me last month.


For you

The oven is used to bake the paint which gives a more durable finish,

You still need to bake proper solvent based 2k paints and lacquers. Dust, moisture and temperature are critical in spraying. if it's too cold and damp then the temperature drop caused by the solvent evaporating can cool the air enough to cause condensation which will ruin solvent based finishes messing up the chemical reaction.

I am not a sprayer only what I have learned by reading


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

An oven makes life easy. Simple as that.

You can have a dust free area with out an oven, you can also have a clean air booth with out the oven.
I've seen amazing paint jobs done in a damp shed and some of the worse paint jobs done in 45k+ ovens.
It's all in the prep.


A oven wont help the finish really. Orange peel/ dry patches/runs/dust is all down to prep and how it's painted.


Waterbased paints need air movement to dry. So if you're doing a small parts filtered blowers will be ussed (think a non heated hair dryer) will be used.
But on full repainted the air movement in the oven of clean room will dry the base.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Benn said:


> An oven makes life easy. Simple as that.
> 
> You can have a dust free area with out an oven, you can also have a clean air booth with out the oven.
> I've seen amazing paint jobs done in a damp shed and some of the worse paint jobs done in 45k+ ovens.
> ...


True the oven makes life easy just like an car polisher.

it's all down to how experience the paint sprayer is, it's not necessary to have an oven if you live in a dry and sunny places.

Paint booths create an ambient spraying temperature of approximately 64 to 70 degrees Fahrenheit. In a workshop,

Professional paints are sprayed at paint booth temperatures so that a wet, even application of color can be achieved. If a job is painted in a workshop in conditions that are too warm, dry patches in the paint occur. If the temperature is too cold, paint will not cure quickly enough and this causes it to run or sag.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Wet and cold doesn't matter, as you can make anything warm and dry really...
I've painted bonnets,bumpers and trims in a warm workshop when the oven was in use. Some times getting a better finish.. A heat lamp or space heater can and will do when needed.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Benn said:


> Wet and cold doesn't matter, as you can make anything warm and dry really...
> I've painted bonnets,bumpers and trims in a warm workshop when the oven was in use. Some times getting a better finish.. A heat lamp or space heater can and will do when needed.


You must have more experience then me like I said before I'm not a sprayer, I like to learn because it would save me allot of money but then I would need a workshop too.

Most workshops I have been too use lamps and not an oven. but an oven is better IMO


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Lots of small places dont have ovens. They put out fantastic paint jobs.

An oven makes life alot easier and faster. I'd always like to use one.


Just dont be put off using a bodyshop cause it doesn't have a oven.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Benn said:


> Lots of small places dont have ovens. They put out fantastic paint jobs.
> 
> An oven makes life alot easier and faster. I'd always like to use one.
> 
> Just dont be put off using a bodyshop cause it doesn't have a oven.


I won't be put off if it doesn't have an oven it's all down to the experience of the paint sprayer and his workshop, the last quote I had for an bonnet spray was 150.00 pounds it was for a Black metallic he told it's the work they have to do.

I read it's only three coats of paint for metallic and not forgetting the under coat all together 4 layers of paint it's it right.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Primer is your base coat, 3-4 coats of base, then 3-4 of clear/lacquer.

£150 is a good price.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Benn said:


> Lots of small places dont have ovens. They put out fantastic paint jobs.
> 
> An oven makes life alot easier and faster. I'd always like to use one.
> 
> Just dont be put off using a bodyshop cause it doesn't have a oven.


Thanks. This is what I suspected.
The business I was thinking of is a one man band and he works out of a small workshop without an oven. However the word I can best come up with to describe him is Craftsman. His work is very good. I was just curious if modern paints needed a oven, I see now it can be an advantage, but not necessary.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

organisys said:


> Thanks. This is what I suspected.
> The business I was thinking of is a one man band and he works out of a small workshop without an oven. However the word I can best come up with to describe him is Craftsman. His work is very good. I was just curious if modern paints needed a oven, I see now it can be an advantage, but not necessary.


I would search online first to see how good this small workshop business is before you agree to him, but if you know him well or your friends know him then go ahead


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok .


A spray booth is a filtered room with inlet and exhaust set up giving you a slightly over pressurised spraying room 


A spray booth with bake facility is the same as above but with and intense heater usually gas or oil fired taken panel temp close to 70deg 


THE FACTS 

Non baked.

You can spray a nice finish that may shrink a little as it cures(upto a month ) = more peel than first sprayed ....then you can flatten and polish flat and like glass.

air drying products are made for this purpose. 

Baked.

After the last coat of clear is applied ..it is left for a flash off period ..then the booth quickly heats the air in the booth to 100deg+ giving a panel temp of 60-70 deg for a stated time on tds of clear .

the car is now left to cool and then it can be flattened and polished if needed 

the clear cross links at a quicker rate than air dry leading to a flatter looking finish 


TBH there is no major benefit of baking except for express drying .

I use short wave infra reds to bake the paint jobs that need to be turbed around quick ..the rest is just standard 3 day process .


Hope this helps 

Tommy


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

mr paint said:


> TBH there is no major benefit of baking except for express drying .
> Hope this helps
> Tommy


Many Thanks, Big Help.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Peugeot said:


> I am not a sprayer only what I have learned by reading


May I suggest that you think twice before giving advice on painting issues then please.

Some of what you have said is quite wrong, and you have dismissed and contradicted the advice of a couple of experienced painters in the process.

Don't take this personally, but I'm sure everyone here would rather get there advice straight from the horses mouth :thumb:


----------

